# Smoked Spinach and Artichoke dip - (garden to table) - will freeze and smoke later....



## zippy12 (Apr 18, 2021)

cut out the stems after washing








































more parm reg !!!










Wife did not want to wait for the next meat smoke....


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 18, 2021)

Nice piece of work Zip, that stuff is addictive, Like! RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 18, 2021)

I would definitely chow some of that! Good stuff.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 18, 2021)

Nice zip! That looks phenomenal!


----------



## Hamdrew (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm impressed

STL's processed pride-and-joy Provel cheese, or just white American makes for beautiful scoopability


----------



## Titch (Apr 19, 2021)

That looks very good, funny that I can see your pictures on this site only


----------



## Hamdrew (Apr 19, 2021)

Titch said:


> That looks very good, funny that I can see your pictures on this site only


firefox, titch!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Apr 19, 2021)

Im not a fan of it but looks great


----------

